# Home Built Wooden Cage Pics *Decorated*



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Just wanted to post pics of one of the cages built at our rattery, for anybody else needing ideas! This cage took approx 10 hours to make and is made entirely from recycled wood.

Cage dimensions are:

Height: 36 1/4 inches

Width: 19 1/2 inches

Length: 35 1/2 inches


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Home Built Wooden Cage Pics*

Awesome, awesome cage! You've gotta take more pictures once you decorate it. 
I wish I was more crafty but I assume you need real skill to be able to build a cage. How many will this one hold?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Home Built Wooden Cage Pics*

Im not 100% sure I'll put it in the cage calculator, the two babies pictured have grown up in it and are both females. 

Yeah I didnt build it myself, but the guy who did said it takes time but its not that hard. You just have to cut everything right and not rush it.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Home Built Wooden Cage Pics*

The cage calculator says up to 7! Thats more than a Critter Nation


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Home Built Wooden Cage Pics*

Another cage calculator says 10. Hmm I wouldnt of put more than 3 or 4 in here! I will post pics once its all decorated!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Home Built Wooden Cage Pics*

And the wood is all treated so no rat pee ruins it?
Cause that would suckk, if you got this awesome cage and ratty pee made it reek and un usable.
And also, is there no danger of rats falling off the beam in the middle?
It's an awesome cage. I have been thinking of making a summer project and making cages for all my pets.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Home Built Wooden Cage Pics*

Yep its been glossed with a non toxic gloss, which makes is super easy to clean. 

And the beams are designed for rats as they like to perch, the only time you would have to be concerned is if you had an old rat, one with HED or one with crappy balance. I dont have to worry about that, all mine are fit and nimble. Once I put hammocks and such in, they wont have as far to fall lol.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Home Built Wooden Cage Pics*

Heres some pics now Ive semi decortated it, still waiting for new order of toys and hammocks to arrive. This cage is currently housing five young adult females very comftably!


















Excuse the bits, they had been in there overnight and the carefresh was quite dusty!









Lightweight summer hammies


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Home Built Wooden Cage Pics*













































She fell asleep with some kale in her mouth


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

Who are those girls? Did you get some returns or are they just visiting?


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

Your cage is fantastic, and I am insanely jealous of it and you right now. I want whoever made that for you to make me one too! But really, it looks great! And your girls look very happy.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you, it really is an awesome cage Im loving it! The girls have sooo much room and they run back and forth like little ninjas!


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

That is amazing! I want to convince my boyfriend to make one like it ;D I love the little built in nest box

My only concern is how high it is with small beams to run around on. I don't think my girls could handle it. They try to do too much at once at fast speeds and that tends to make them very clumsy haha


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

It is a really beautiful cage, you will love it. Very easy to clean as well. My girls are staying very fit and nimble going up and down the levels. They love to perch too, and the thin beams are not a problem. Infact I think it encourages a more natural stance and posture for the rats. I often find them perched, fast asleep.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

Is the wood slippery at all? Even in my CN, I see my girls all the time try to do something and slip and grasp on to a level or shelf for dear life and then fall back into a hammock haha I guess If I could figure out hammock placement right, they could fall into hammocks safely.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

No its not slippy at all, it doesnt even seem glossy like water proofed wood should. If I run my finger along the wood, its almost like the gloss soaked in, and it feels like the wood did before it was treated. Except it is definatly water proof! And so easy to clean! 

If your going to make a simular one, put at least one small beam in... your rats will love it! Once you've added hammocks and such, they dont have far to fall.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

If I do get my BF to make one, I pretty much want it with the same layout as yours  It looks like so much fun.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Well if you need any info on making it, or better pictures of certain parts just let me know  The little wooden nest box comes out completly, for a wider shelf which I use when they are fishing for peas for getting a bowl of something.

We are thinking of building another one, they look really nice in our livingroom! 

Something which I dont really like about the CN cages is that I would have to use liners (which is really hard to keep looking neat) and everytime I see a CN ladder, it looks kind of bent. I guess Im kind of a perfectionist lol.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Personally I don't like the layout of this cage. The potential to fall and land awkwardly concerns me and I don't believe it's really suitable for anything other than young agile rats. Although having said that even in established groups spats can arise where a rat will be cornered or pinned and they can go to extreme lengths to get away and will leap or jump in a panic. Combine that with high beams and big empty spaces underneath and it's a fall waiting to happen.

My current rats range in age from 10 months to three years and the only rat I'd be comfortable putting in this cage as it is would be the 10 month old.

Where are the older, lazy, uncoordinated or physically impaired rats meant to live?

I believe this cage has potential if it was modified to include more floor space and nesting areas and if hammocks were hung in a way that would break any big fall, however I would question how natural a habitat it really is for the Norway rat.

As well as my domesticated rats I also have a roof rat (rattus rattus) and he lives in a specifically designed cage which allows for maximum climbing and perching as that is his usual habitat - up high in trees or in the roofs and attics of buildings.

The Norway rat on the other hand is more of a ground (or below ground) dweller who likes burrowing and hiding but I'm not seeing any places in this cage (aside from the nest box) where they can retreat to. 

I like home made cages - I have one myself - however I feel a design like this with so little floor space, big drops and those wide open spaces is really going to limit its use and not provide a suitable or practical environment for the majority of pet rats.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I agree that its is best suited to agile rats, but then again all my rats stay agile even into their older years. If it came down to it, I have several other cages and a large tank but its working out just perfectly for the girls right now. The beams are probably not at thin as your imagining... its a big cage. They have no problem going up or down between levels at high speeds, or climbing the wire. 

They do have the solid floor, which is a 27L pan. The nest box is taken out on occasions, giving them another ledge. Also the beam at the top is thick enough for them to lie down on. Then theres the shelf with their food dishes. My girls are really enjoying this cage, it looks nice and its super easy to clean.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> I agree that its is best suited to agile rats, but then again all my rats stay agile even into their older years. If it came down to it, I have several other cages and a large tank but its working out just perfectly for the girls right now. The beams are probably not at thin as your imagining... its a big cage. They have no problem going up or down between levels at high speeds, or climbing the wire.
> 
> They do have the solid floor, which is a 27L pan. The nest box is taken out on occasions, giving them another ledge. Also the beam at the top is thick enough for them to lie down on. Then theres the shelf with their food dishes. My girls are really enjoying this cage, it looks nice and its super easy to clean.


I really love this cage. I'm making my boyfriend draw up some blueprints and we're probably going to make one (assuming I have funds for the summer. Stupid school district job ) Even though my rats aren't exactly agile, I think they will love it. I will have to make a few adjustments to make sure my clumsy girls fall safely. You know your rats best and I'm sure you know what they are capable of Just like I know what my girls aren't haha

I'm sure your rats LOVE it and it's probably helping them stay fit and agile longer.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

> I really love this cage. I'm making my boyfriend draw up some blueprints and we're probably going to make one (assuming I have funds for the summer. Stupid school district job ) Even though my rats aren't exactly agile, I think they will love it. I will have to make a few adjustments to make sure my clumsy girls fall safely. You know your rats best and I'm sure you know what they are capable of Just like I know what my girls aren't haha
> 
> I'm sure your rats LOVE it and it's probably helping them stay fit and agile longer.


If you live anywhere close to us (Kelowna, BC), then we have lots of wood and wire that you would be welcome to use.

Yes you could modify the cage to suit your individual rats needs... thats what I love about buidling your own cages. I didnt make this one myself, but I helped with the design of the inside. Ive seen people build safety railings out of thicker twigs around the edge of each level or additional hammocks. Im hoping to order some custom hanging cubes soon!


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> > I really love this cage. I'm making my boyfriend draw up some blueprints and we're probably going to make one (assuming I have funds for the summer. Stupid school district job ) Even though my rats aren't exactly agile, I think they will love it. I will have to make a few adjustments to make sure my clumsy girls fall safely. You know your rats best and I'm sure you know what they are capable of Just like I know what my girls aren't haha
> >
> > I'm sure your rats LOVE it and it's probably helping them stay fit and agile longer.
> 
> ...


Too bad I'm down in Southern California haha


----------

